

Show HN: ActionStreetMap: Build a gaming environment of your own city in Unity3d - eiskalt
http://actionstreetmap.github.io/demo

======
SwellJoe
OSM has this much detail? The buildings and such seem way more fleshed out
than I'm able to see on OpenStreetMap. Were those added via some other
mechanism, or is there more data in OSM than I thought? Like, even height
doesn't seem to be available, much less shapes like spires and such as shown
in the demo image.

~~~
Maxious
There is more data than you see in the 2d map tiles but you can turn on the
Map Data layer on the website or use an editor to see. Here is one of the ways
that makes up the spires in the blog post
[http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/227682021](http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/227682021)

You can read more about the properties used to make up a complex structure
here
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/S3DB](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/S3DB)

------
bottled_poe
This is a cool concept, but the real world is simply not as fun as a well
designed game map.

------
sambeau
Reminiscent of this:

[http://lukehalliwell.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/project-
myworl...](http://lukehalliwell.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/project-myworld/)

long-since morphed into this:

[http://recce.com](http://recce.com)

------
awjr
As a tool for public space redesign it might have a better application. For
example say you wanted to show a road with a cycle lanes. However the road
widths would need to be reasonably accurate.

~~~
copter
Building a gaming environment is only one of the use cases of the engine.
There can be many other application areas. In most cases road widths are
satisfactory to show a road with cycle lanes.

------
wattengard
Now if one could easily export to a map format supported by games... I have
been dreaming of playing Counter Strike in my hometown since ... Counter
Strike was fashionable...

~~~
benbristow
You could always make a map in the Source SDK/Hammer. Relatively easy to pick
up. Will take you a while but a nice project.

------
tiler
Is it possible to see the city (or any map location) from a street level view?
Nice project btw!

~~~
copter
Definitely. Please check out the online demo of New York City (Requires unity
web player).

[http://actionstreetmap.github.io/demo/content/demo/New_York_...](http://actionstreetmap.github.io/demo/content/demo/New_York_Manhattan.html)

You can rotate the camera angle by holding the right mouse click and have
different level of views.

